# A quick straw poll of folder riders



## shouldbeinbed (14 Mar 2015)

& I post it with some trepidation of the derailment potential.

1) Do you wear a helmet when riding a folding bike?

2) Do you wear a helmet (or feel more likely to) when on bigger frame bikes of whatever style in similar just getting from A to B riding. 

I'm simply interested if my attitude that folders and helmets don't mix but other bikes and helmets seem more suited is peculiar to me. 

I neither want nor care about anyone else's views of helmets as a safety item nor anecdotes that you believe you're only alive/were hurt more because of wearing one.


----------



## srw (14 Mar 2015)

(a) No
(b) Usually not on my solo bikes, but I tend to on the tandem because it keeps Mrs W happier.

I gave up dressing up to ride my Brompton about 6 years ago. I now wear whatever I'm going to be wearing during the day. My anecdotal observations are that increasing numbers of Londoners, on all sorts of bikes, are doing the same.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2015)

1. No.

2. No.

Although I agree with your observation that a helmet is 'more suited' to big wheel bike.

Similarly, someone in full lycra team kit would look daft on a Brompton.


----------



## StuartG (14 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Similarly, someone in full lycra team kit would look daft on a Brompton.


Oh, you spotted me last Tuesday en route to/from Charlwood (Anerley BC colours).
Just to upset you more here is a earlier back view of me in Friday kit. Yep, at the back and no helmet. The guy in blue is also on a Brompton.
So my answer has to be:

1. No - but I might wear one if it was bowler shaped 
2. No - even if it was bowler shaped






(photo stolen from @Mice of this parish)


----------



## Arrowfoot (14 Mar 2015)

1) No 
2) No for big bike for short distance to store, supermarket, pub etc
3) Yes for big bike for distance, runs etc


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2015)

A) no

b) no


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Mar 2015)

StuartG said:


> . <snip>
> 
> 1. No - but I might wear one if it was bowler shaped



Yes I could see that or a tweed deerstalker 

Doesn't some manufacturer do that sort.of thing? I may have dreamed it tho.


----------



## CopperBrompton (14 Mar 2015)

1. No
2. No (though my 'big bike' is a recumbent trike)


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2015)

Even James Cracknell agrees that helmets are not required on a Brompton


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Mar 2015)

No to both. I don't own a helmet.


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2015)

Yes to both. And each to their own.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Mar 2015)

Fixed it for you.


Cunobelin said:


> Even James Cracknell agrees that helmets are not required on any bike


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Mar 2015)

Thanks everyone. At least I'm not the only one :-) For me the answers are

1) no ( maybe irrationally but not even if answer 2 applies; Wooly Ron hill runners hat with reflective detailing then)

2) only if its dark and I think a high level set of lights would help.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Mar 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Even James Cracknell agrees that helmets are not required on a Brompton



Cor, hope his Mrs doesn't get to see that.


----------



## Sara_H (15 Mar 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Even James Cracknell agrees that helmets are not required on a Brompton



HaHa!


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Mar 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> & I post it with some trepidation of the derailment potential.
> 
> 1) Do you wear a helmet when riding a folding bike?
> 
> ...



What about a big frame folding bike?


4 of my folders have full size frames


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Mar 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> What about a big frame folding bike?
> 
> 
> 4 of my folders have full size frames


You got me, I've had one too, I was trying to keep it general rather than bang on with a list of roadie, cx, mtb, 'bent, hybrid etc.... As I'd be sure to miss something out and get told off - I tried guv honest :-)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Mar 2015)

User said:


> It is not helmets, it is dress in general. On the Brompton, I never wear Lycra. On a real bike I do.


Yep this is me too, Tends just to be the roadie and a ride for the sake of riding that sees me dress in anything other than the clothes I'd be wearing anyway nowadays, but folders are just so hop on and go. Same point fab foodie is making in his Rhine thread too. 

Real bike, Your Brompton is a toy?


----------



## seadragonpisces (16 Mar 2015)

A) No
b) No.

I have 2 nice Bern Watts helmets but cant be bothered to wear them, I am a big risktaker anyway.

I wouldnt be able to say having a big bike you would maybe need one more but after flying down a bumpy road once on my Brompton with its dinky wheels and unstable handling, I did wish I had a helmet as a back-up at the time. Luckily I got to the bottom ok and I own a Dahon instead with suspension and 20'' wheels, much better !!!


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2015)

*No* for the folder - as I generally use it to slowly bimble / commute dressed in my normal clothes and don't really mix-it-up with traffic; I don't do much overtaking on the Dahon (unless little old ladies with shopping trolleys count?). 

*Yes* for the hybrid and road bike - as I tend to go a lot faster on them (think - "Flying Spud") - and often zip through traffic and keep pace / overtake where I have the opportunity to do so safely.


----------



## Brommyboy (17 Mar 2015)

No, except for the BWC race!
No


----------



## Kempston (17 Mar 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> & I post it with some trepidation of the derailment potential.
> 
> 1) Do you wear a helmet when riding a folding bike?
> 
> ...



Yes, always.
And yes. The logic escapes me. Why would I be more or less likely to wear one on a non-folder? A bike is a bike. Although my folding Tern P24 is a full sizer anyway.


----------



## cisamcgu (17 Mar 2015)

Yes and Yes
I always wear a helmet; occasionally I feel that I don't need to, but once I have been wearing it for a minute or two I forget it is there, however, if I fall off and crack my head against the kerbstone I sincerley hope the helmet doesn't forget I am there


----------



## fimm (17 Mar 2015)

1) No. I used to but I stopped.
2) The other bike is a road bike. I usually wear a helmet and lycra to ride it, however sometimes (if the Brompton is off the road for some reason) it does duty as a utility bike. I tend to be a little more selective in what clothes I wear, but I also don't wear a helmet if I'm going from A to B as opposed to "training".
No, I don't see the logic either.


----------



## windmiller (18 Mar 2015)

No

No, though I might when I ride on the path because that would be dangerous.


----------



## StuartG (18 Mar 2015)

Looking at it the other way the chance of a collision is probably higher riding the Brommie in town than a road bike in the country. The speed is also more likely to be within a helmet's limits.

But one mustn't get logical or we may find ourselves in another place.


----------



## fimm (19 Mar 2015)

StuartG said:


> Looking at it the other way the chance of a collision is probably higher riding the Brommie in town than a road bike in the country. The speed is also more likely to be within a helmet's limits.
> 
> But one mustn't get logical or we may find ourselves in another place.


 I agree.
To add some more to the lack of logic, the only time I've fallen off a bike and hit my head, I fell off the Brompton, and I was wearing a helmet at the time. It was very icy and I decided that the risk of a low speed fall where a helmet might be useful was high. I was right. (I should have taken the bus.)


----------



## windmiller (19 Mar 2015)

Some people have a tendency to land on their heads however they fall, particulary americans - if their bike forums are anything to go by. These people should always wear helmets even in bed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2015)

1) Occassionally, if I aint wearing normal ordinary clothes.

2) Occassionally, if TLH catches me helmetless on leaving the house.


----------



## al-fresco (25 Mar 2015)

a) No.
b) Usually.

(I wear a helmet if my feet are going to be clipped in or if I'm planning some 'proper' off-roading.)


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2015)

No
No


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2015)

User said:


> You need more nos
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/0z_Qqnq8pI8



No.


----------



## heathenking (29 Mar 2015)

yes and yes most of the time as my wife insists because she doesn't want to lose me while i am in my prime.


----------



## seadragonpisces (2 Apr 2015)

heathenking said:


> yes and yes most of the time as my wife insists because she doesn't want to lose me while i am in my prime.


 
You sure she wasnt being sarcastic :-) (joke)?


----------



## heathenking (6 Apr 2015)

Here we go and I should have warned you before changing my avatar. But damage is done. Yes I am the one on the right.


----------



## ClassicLime (6 Apr 2015)

For me yes & yes, I don't fancy regaining consciousness in the back of an ambulance again. But each to their own.

Tho do feel abit silly with my road helmet on while riding my folder. A round BMX helmet seems to suit the casual clothed look more. So far I've resisted buying another helmet.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Apr 2015)

ClassicLime said:


> <snip>
> 
> Tho do feel abit silly with my road helmet on while riding my folder. A round BMX helmet seems to suit the casual clothed look more. So far I've resisted buying another helmet.



That is part of it for me, regular bike helmets look totally incongruous when on a folder and are another thing to carry.

I spotted this http://www.closca.co/collections/helmets/products/closca-fuga-black the other day and had a hmmmm, moment, to satisfy biking on work duty requirements, but it looks to have the same lack of ventilation that the BMX style ones and unfortunately I do run warm so avoid these types.


----------



## Sustineo (27 Jun 2015)

For Me It's
1) YES
2) YES
With regards to your statement
"I neither want nor care about anyone else's views of helmets as a safety item nor anecdotes that you believe you're only alive/were hurt more because of wearing one".
I totally understand your point, but I also wear mine as a legal fear. A friend of mine got absolutely no compensation after being hit by a car as the drivers solicitor stated if he was wearing a Helmet his injuries would have not happened.
Just a thought....And I only ride Folders


----------



## windmiller (28 Jun 2015)

Sustineo said:


> For Me It's
> 1) YES
> 2) YES
> With regards to your statement
> ...



I find that hard to believe based only on the fact the rider was not wearing a helmet which is not a legal obligation in this country. The drivers solicitor must have god like powers to state the injuries would not have happened otherwise. Sounds more like your friend was put off claiming by a sneaky inverted logic letter from the drivers solicitor or the driver was not at fault.


----------



## Kell (29 Jun 2015)

Yes and Yes.

I do wear 'cycling' clothes on the Brompton too though. As I tend to go for it a bit on the commute.


----------



## Kell (29 Jun 2015)

This morning I topped out at just under 27mph on the flat. On a standard three speed, that's some cadence.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jul 2015)

Kell said:


> This morning I topped out at just under 27mph on the flat. On a standard three speed, that's some cadence.




Just out of interest, how do you manage to copy that. Sorry for going off topic.

On topic, No and No. But I do wear P20 spf 30 on my head in this hot weather.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2015)

Sustineo said:


> For Me It's
> 1) YES
> 2) YES
> With regards to your statement
> ...



I must admit the law factor is the thing that gives me more moments of wondering whether to bother than any thought of physical protection, but at the moment I'm not convinced the groundswell of such decisions is going that way often enough to change my day to day habits.



windmiller said:


> I find that hard to believe based only on the fact the rider was not wearing a helmet which is not a legal obligation in this country. The drivers solicitor must have god like powers to state the injuries would not have happened otherwise. Sounds more like your friend was put off claiming by a sneaky inverted logic letter from the drivers solicitor or the driver was not at fault.



I'm assuming that there was no independent medical report prepared on the friend from whom the lawyer could quote. but even so, we know how divided the medical profession is on the subject.

I wouldn't go as far as to say I find it hard to believe, the lawyer is only doing their job to use whatever tools are to hand in defence of their client & minimising whatever insurance payout may be required, this time against whoever was representing the friend (badly) and in front of whichever judge it worked, next time with different people it may not.

In the law there is an element of greyness and you can find a good lawyer (showman) with a weak case can beat a poor lawyer with right on they side, particularly if the judge (& jury where applicable) has similar sensibilities. We only need to look at the laxity of killed/maimed by car court sentences and number of people allowed to keep a driving licence with 12+ points on it to see that in action.

Bradley Wiggins made a comment a couple of years back basically saying that you may as well wear one to close off a litigation loophole and got labelled as a pro-helemeteer for his sins.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2015)

Kell said:


> This morning I topped out at just under 27mph on the flat. On a standard three speed, that's some cadence.


thats impressive out of a 3 speed, I'm no racing snake & don't dress like one but if I hit high teens on flats (guesstimate from cars passing or keeping with them in 20 zones) I'm pedalling as fast as my little legs will carry me and spinning out.


----------



## Kell (2 Jul 2015)

I'm hardly a racing snake. I'm 43 and 16 stone.

I wear cycling bib shorts under freeride shorts and wicking, but loose, tops.

Surprised the roadie that I dropped though...

I'm hoping that when I get my own Brompton (instead of the hire one) putting SPDs and bar ends on will make me a little quicker too.

As for the picture, it's an iPhone, so it's just a screen shot.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jul 2015)

I have an iphone , I must learn to screen shot.......


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/335487767


----------



## Kell (3 Jul 2015)

You're not too far away from where I ride then. Marylebone to Knightsbridge.

It's only 2.5 miles, so whenever I can I do an extra lap of the park to take it to about 5.5.


----------



## iamRayRay (6 Jul 2015)

1) Do you wear a helmet when riding a folding bike?
Not on folding bike

2) Do you wear a helmet (or feel more likely to) when on bigger frame bikes of whatever style in similar just getting from A to B riding. 
Yes on road bike
No on mountain bike


----------



## simongt (8 Jul 2015)

1 - Yes, a Fox HS as I do on my street bike.
2 - Yes. Regular style bash hat.
Ref answer no. 1, the Fox HS is more like a BMX bash hat and has a much thicker outer shell and far fewer vents, hence the HS. I thus think it better for city work as things you're likely to nut on the street will probably be a lot harder; cars, pavements, kerbstones etc., than in a rural environment.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jul 2015)

^^^ thats interesting. In the countryside and pennine riding I do, I have all of those urban hard things and dry stone walls, bigger gates less likely to be closed properly, up on the tops where roads do just give out to a verge a big wobble is enough to have you onto it & it'll often be rock strewn or have water gullies with hard sharp bits at the bottom of it. 

I've never tried but I imagine the skater style smooth helmet would also provide less opportunity for random branches catching or poking into a standard helmet vent whizzing through the trees on a MTB.

If I were more inclined to helmets as a safety item I would be better persuaded by the skater type but my personal issue is running hot and even in a nicely vented conventional type I get very warm, in the skater style I fear I'd be warm & sweaty uncomfortable as to lose that innate joy of just riding along.


----------



## RMurphy195 (11 Jul 2015)

1) Do you wear a helmet when riding a folding bike?Of course

2) Do you wear a helmet (or feel more likely to) when on bigger frame bikes of whatever style in similar just getting from A to B riding. Of course

My most recent accident (tossed about 20ft by a trannie van, scratches on helmet suggest an impact) was on stretch of road that I regularly cycle. Whatever damage or pain the helmet saved me has no bearing on what sort of bike I was riding at the time.


----------



## MarkF (12 Jul 2015)

1) Do you wear a helmet when riding a folding bike?
Nope.

2) Do you wear a helmet (or feel more likely to) when on bigger frame bikes of whatever style in similar just getting from A to B riding.
Nope.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2015)

Folding bike(Peugeot Shopper) (well, actually it comes apart in 2 pieces) no helment.
Bigger frame bikes-Yes, but you've all seen my bicycles, and they look like construction scaffolding. A fall from that height, somebody's gonna get hurt. Me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2015)

Folding bike(Peugeot Shopper) (well, actually it comes apart in 2 pieces) no helment.
Bigger frame bikes-Yes, but you've all seen my bicycles, and they look like construction scaffolding. A fall from that height, somebody's gonna get hurt. Me.


----------



## Lonestar (15 Jul 2015)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## iamclaus (18 Jul 2015)

Yes and Yes.

I learned my lesson the hard way, albeit not on a folding bike at the time.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Jul 2015)

I currently only wear a helmet in winter when I need my helmet mounted lights. 
I ride a folder or a monstrous tank like cargobike. I feel much safer on the tank than the folder, probably partly due to the ride style. 
I have noticed I ride more conservatively when not wearing a helmet. 

When I am on the tank I often have my toddler on it with me. 
He doesn't currently have a helmet either (for various reasons, one being his head is so massive it was too big for toddler helmets and kid size helmets, to me, are unsafe on him due to the massively increased head circumference compared to his neck). It would be rather idiotic of me to wear a helmet while he doesn't have one on; although he is strapped to the bike where I am not. 

My husband is more sold on helmets generally than I am but he also doesn't wear one on the tank, although he does usually on his folder.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (20 Jul 2015)

I should add I don't wear any cycling specific clothing now at all, on either type of bike, aside from waterproofs. If I were on the bike for fitness / long rides only, I would probably. But I'm not. I commute on my bike and I use it to get from A to B as the most efficient and most pleasant form of transport over about a 5 mile distance, max.


----------



## CyclePower (26 Aug 2015)

As for me it depends on where I go by cycle not by what type of bi/tri/whatever-cycle. If I cycle in a town or on a lane where a lot of other cyclists are then I wear always a helmet no matter what cycle I use. If I go on a lonely lane no other person or car in sight I take the helmet off.


----------



## Kell (26 Aug 2015)

As I mentioned before, I don't slow down on my Brompton, compared to riding a normal bike so I don't see why I'd wear a helmet on one but not the other.

This is a snapshot of part of my commute in the morning (to the train station in High Wycombe) and involves a 40mph+ downhill.

Little bit wobbly on the Brompton, but the wider bars I fitted do make a difference.


----------



## esrite (28 Aug 2015)

no
yes


----------



## mustang1 (10 Dec 2015)

A. Yes
B. Yes

Right now I'm a leisure rider on the folding bike (cyclepath type stuff with kids). If I rode it as part of multi mode transport then I'm LESS likely to wear helmet.


----------

